# More Than A Pretty Face



## MICuteorWt (Aug 1, 2007)

I was just curious if there are any bbw's or ssbbws that are tired of hearing that expression. After having wls surgery and due to issues in life have gained half of the weight back that I have lost... I am really down on myself and tired of only finding men that are lookin for hook ups or that live a million miles away... I was just wondering if there are any good men that are single and honest out there that appreciate the larger woman

Hope everyone has a great wednesday.

 

Becky


----------



## choolichoo (Aug 1, 2007)

the world is full of real sincere bbw admirer. your issues are probably related to luckiness ...

so don't worry about that, you'll your FA-right  

by the way Becky, I remenber your websites, especially the pictures with the red dresses   > cute cute cute! lol

(sorry for the bad english, lol)

Choolicho


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 1, 2007)

I still haven't sent off to Los Cabos for a case of that pulque wine... perhaps that's a good thing but wow that stuff's tasty and psychedelic too. Becky you gotta think of yourself kind of like Keith Ellison the first Muslim member of Congress. You were the first absolutely drop-dead flawless SSBBW. The Grace Kelly of SSBBWs, I may have called you at the time... the power is within you... you were born with it, despite all subsequent challenges... try and feel the power radiating outward from you, keep breathing and be mindful for the moment, coming very soon... when that power will find the situation that will make it all fall into place, make it worth it, and make a crazy kind of sense. You're feeling so miserable right now because the key of your power is so close to finding the lock... to the Big Door... of door-itude!:bow:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 1, 2007)

this reminds me of something a friend of mines aunt said to her. "You'd be so pretty if you jsut dropped about 100 pounds." I about knocked her head off >_<


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, this is a blast from the past...
Long time no see! Sorry you're down on yourself -- you've been remembered fondly here.
Thanks for dropping by 
-Rusty


----------



## MICuteorWt (Aug 1, 2007)

Well I just realized that I didn't have a photo up, and thank you for your kind words... I know one of the reasons that things are so bad is that I was laid off a few months ago due to a change in the industry (mortgage) and I am desperately looking for work that is NOT entry level.... anyway thank you all for your compliments, I do appreciate it. I am just trying to find a happy place again.

:batting:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 1, 2007)

I must be missing something... being reffered to as "more than just a pretty face" is an extremely GOOD thing.


----------



## MICuteorWt (Aug 1, 2007)

It is a good thing, 

It was late last night when I was posting and I meant to write this... If only you lost 100lbs or If you were thinner, that is what I meant to write and for me I know that I know that I am more than a pretty face, 

thank you

B


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm glad to know you're well (and -- judging from your avatar -- as lovely as ever), and sorry about the job/boyfriend situation. I'm sure the shortage will only be temporary, in both cases. You've made a lot of women feel better about themselves and a lot of men just happy, period! I, too, have fond memories of the red dress... Bless you.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes. And isn't there a fat advocacy book by that name?


----------



## MICuteorWt (Aug 2, 2007)

perhaps, i don't know i don't keep up with that stuff, Jay


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 2, 2007)

Ah yes... I remember seeing you on the old hotornot site. Good to see you here! Welcome to the board, good luck finding a good job, finding your own balance to health, and may you find a loving partner!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey there!

I can empathize with you on the "million miles away" thing. If it wasn't for distance and age difference I'd have found my perfect match a dozen times over.


----------



## zbot19 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well i would have to say I personally appreciate a beautiful face, a beautiful body but i adore a beautiful mind too. I like a woman that can talk about anything but at the same time be able to talk about nothing and still enjoy herself and enjoy being with her company she is around at the time. Personality is a big deal and if anyone tells you different Becky tell them this, the only reason i am so beautiful on the outside is my personality shines so bright it shines through from the inside to the outside, i truly feel that when you see someone that catches your eyes and say to yourself that person is really hot, beautiful, pretty, gorgeous , or handsome it is because their personality shines through from the inside to the outside, no i know there are those occasions where that isn't true, but when you truly get to know someone and feel like you can really be attracted to thier personality you begin to see beauty you didn't see before on their outside that might not have been there before hand and Becky I recall chatting with you for a long time then losing connection for a long time and your beauty always shined from the insed to the outside to me and I truly believe those around you , who were truly looking for it. never forget that. you are a Great person and a special individual that shouldn't allow anyone to say different or allow you to feel different. keep your chin up and look up the world is too beautiful of a place to let it go by without seeing it and allowing some people to change that for you. YOU are GREAT, Beautiful, SExy , Intelligent and very Sweet  Take care . Sincerely Derek


----------



## MICuteorWt (Aug 3, 2007)

thank you very much Derek for taking time out of your day to write something so special, very very nice  thank you from my heart, becky


----------



## MICuteorWt (Aug 3, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 3, 2007)

MICuteorWt said:


> I was just curious if there are any bbw's or ssbbws that are tired of hearing that expression. After having wls surgery and due to issues in life have gained half of the weight back that I have lost... I am really down on myself and tired of only finding men that are lookin for hook ups or that live a million miles away...





Jay West Coast said:


> Yes. And isn't there a fat advocacy book by that name?



Yah, there's a fat acceptance fiction-anthology that uses the phrase; also a YA anthology, a lesbian chick-lit book...

...I mention that to point out that as far as I know that's something every fat woman I know has heard...an unfortunate part of the fat experience. So...you're in the right place! 

That suchaprettyface phrase is so (beyond) tired...don't let people get away with using it . I've seen some great comebacks to store up and use for such an occasion!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 3, 2007)

Hmm .. this is where that FA photo site would really come in handy, eh? 

I <3 my preference. I feel like I've been blessed with excellent taste and yeah, that is most definitely for larger women.


----------



## MICuteorWt (Aug 3, 2007)

What you both said is very true, and thank you for the warm acceptance, I need it right now totally.... have a good evening,


----------



## 31mike (Aug 4, 2007)

Becky

You are so incredibly more than just a pretty face!

Mike


----------



## steely (Aug 4, 2007)

I've always thought that if I lost a hundred pounds,it would turn out that I didn't have a pretty face after all.People have just said that to have something to say so you wouldn't "feel bad" about being fat.


----------



## SweetSangria (Feb 13, 2008)

MICuteorWt said:


> It was late last night when I was posting and I meant to write this... If only you lost 100lbs or If you were thinner, that is what I meant to write and for me I know that I know that I am more than a pretty face,


Hi Becky,

I can understand what you mean when you say that you are "more than a pretty face." Like I wrote in my intro here a few days ago, this "omg you'd be so beautiful if you lost weight" thing is a freaking curse. I can't stand to hear it one more time.

Just the other day, a friend and I were talking to 3 guys at school. My friend (who isn't the smartest in the bunch, clearly) thought that it would be funny to ask them which one of us they would like to date. I thought to myself, "gee, that's mature... and duh, of course they are gonna pick her, she only weighs 100lbs!" 

All of them agreed that they would like to date a girl with my face and her body (actually, they didn't put it as elegantly. They said, as I recall, "your face, her ass"). 

Like someone pointed out to me in a reply to a different topic, complimenting your face, while pointing out that something else (like your body) should change, is basically a thinly-veiled insult.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 13, 2008)

SweetSangria said:


> Like someone pointed out to me in a reply to a different topic, complimenting your face, while pointing out that something else (like your body) should change, is basically a thinly-veiled insult.



I'm not sure I'd call it "veiled" at all.... it's insulting, plain and simple. Don't qualify how I'm attractive when you're discounting about 90% of me that you find otherwise repulsive. Do us all a favor and keep your 10% attraction in a nice tight little wad and shove it up your back-handed-compliment-giving ass!

Hi, I'm cranky.


----------



## MICuteorWt (Feb 13, 2008)

Very true and although it sucks, I am afraid that it is true, that society doesn't accept BBW's much less SSBBW's! I thank you for your kind words and your quote is the greatest!! 

oxox


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 13, 2008)

SweetSangria said:


> All of them agreed that they would like to date a girl with my face and her body (actually, they didn't put it as elegantly. *They said, as I recall, "your face, her ass").*



This is a tangent, but I just have to say...

OK what ass is there to speak of if someone weighs ONLY 100lbs??


----------



## pudgy (Feb 13, 2008)

So I recently posted on my blog my admiration of fat women and the possibility that fat could be beautiful. My sister-in-law commented, "It's funny, I had a similar revelation and told some friends and they looked at me funny. I think because they probably wondered why I was telling them that. It seems like kind of a no-brainer to me that there is beauty in overweight people too. i mean there are lots of overweight people with pretty faces."

D'oh! So close, yet so far!


----------



## MICuteorWt (Feb 14, 2008)

WELL SAID... I have lots of ass and so I think I am good to go


----------



## DoctorBreen (Feb 14, 2008)

Honest, well and truly. I prefer larger ladies much more, i.e, what BothGunsBlazing said. Big girls are the best. 

That said, I'm not ready for any sort of relationship at the moment. Check back in a year, haha.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 20, 2008)

MICuteorWt said:


> I was just curious if there are any bbw's or ssbbws that are tired of hearing that expression. After having wls surgery and due to issues in life have gained half of the weight back that I have lost... I am really down on myself and tired of only finding men that are lookin for hook ups or that live a million miles away... I was just wondering if there are any good men that are single and honest out there that appreciate the larger woman
> 
> Hope everyone has a great wednesday.
> 
> ...





ahem...what she said...except minus the surgery shizz....

but yeah...any guys looking for something/someone genuine and cutely curvacious....in my vicinity?


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 20, 2008)

TheNowhereMan said:


> this reminds me of something a friend of mines aunt said to her. "You'd be so pretty if you jsut dropped about 100 pounds." I about knocked her head off >_<



bleh...try hearing it from your family every day....blarg haha...it's what makes you a strong individual though right? haha


----------



## nolafa4u (Mar 9, 2008)

I do remember you from 'before', btw. Ages ago we emailed a few times, must have been 2000 or so. Frank


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 9, 2008)

TheNowhereMan said:


> this reminds me of something a friend of mines aunt said to her. "You'd be so pretty if you jsut dropped about 100 pounds." I about knocked her head off >_<



To these comments I always reply, "You'd be smart if you just would shut up." And then I knock their head off.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 9, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> To these comments I always reply, "You'd be smart if you just would shut up." And then I knock their head off.




mind if i steal this?
hee hee i like this a whole lot!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 9, 2008)

Best way is to estimate the weight of their head, tell 'em they'd be pretty minus that weight, then knock it off. :eat2:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 15, 2008)

You're lucky, I don't even get the pretty face thing, I get "she has such a pretty smile."


----------



## Mikaila (Mar 15, 2008)

I hate that whole "your face, her ass" and even more than that, I hate "you'd be so much prettier if you lost all that weight". :doh:


----------



## ravfa (Mar 15, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> You're lucky, I don't even get the pretty face thing, I get "she has such a pretty smile."



You DO have a pretty smile. . .and a beautiful face. . .and a lusciously sexy fat bod.


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 15, 2008)

MICuteorWt said:


> I am really down on myself and tired of only finding men that are lookin for hook ups or that live a million miles away... I was just wondering if there are any good men that are single and honest out there that appreciate the larger woman
> 
> Hope everyone has a great wednesday.
> 
> ...



That describes me, but I'm probably a ways away and more than likely about to enter a relationship with a large woman in the near future.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 15, 2008)

Mikaila said:


> I hate that whole "your face, her ass" and even more than that, I hate "you'd be so much prettier if you lost all that weight". :doh:



It manages to insult two women rather than one. He got to call one woman fat and the other ugly. What's not to like when you can be twice as much of a jerk?


----------



## Caine (Mar 15, 2008)

Well ladies, I look at the whole and any guy who only apprecates one area of a woman is a fool.
Anyways ladies, you're all hot in a way, and most of you here are DEFINATELY. so lets stop worrying about idiots with a huge lack in IQ.


----------

